# Whiskyfest NYC!



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Got my ticket to Whiskyfest today! Looking forward to every tasting I can get my greedy fingers on!

http://maltadvocate.com/html/ny.html


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

man why can't they have one after the 20th of February? lol


----------

